# Does anybody know.....



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

if there are some reliable transport companies that will move items of furniture and quite a lot of boxes into safe dry storage here in Italy? I'd like to hear your experiences with storing and moving stuff within Italy and France. We have moved twice and will be moving again a few times, so we are looking to rent fully furnished places and store our stuff until we decide whether its here or France and then have our things moved to a purchased property. At this point that seems away down the road, we misjudged the time it would take for us to get settled enough to purchase a house and its less stress looking around without a ton of boxes etc.

Any comments of experiences on this topic will be read with interest.:ranger:

Giocomina


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

There are moving companies. There are storage places.

I guess it would be best to find a storage place that's nearby to save on the moving.


----------



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

*I want two in one!*

I'm looking for a translochi that also has storage, much easier. I found one in Napoli.

Have you tried anything like that or had furniture or boxes shipped to to you? How did it go?

anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It might be easier but I bet it'll end up more expensive. 

Why not ask your neighbors if anybody has an empty house/garage? I bet you might be able to rent something.


----------



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

*hmmm*



NickZ said:


> It might be easier but I bet it'll end up more expensive.
> 
> Why not ask your neighbors if anybody has an empty house/garage? I bet you might be able to rent something.


Hadnt thought of that, we may ask them. 
Thanks!


----------

